

My Drop Shipping Business' Fulfillment Process - spiredigital
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/drop-shipping-fulfillment/

======
spiredigital
There are a ton of shopping carts available for "traditional" warehouse-based
merchants, but hardly any designed with the drop shipper in mind, which is
crazy given the huge number of ships that utilize drop shipping.

If anyone is thinking about coding up a new cart - or a variation of an open
source one - you might want to consider a drop shipping specific cart. I know
I'd be really interested....

